# Wazlav Bambas



## Maroseika

Does anybody knows this Czech author born 1822?
Does "Bambas" mean anything in Czech?


----------



## Jana337

I have never heard about him. 

Is that your own transcription (e.g. from Russian)? The modern version of the name is "Václav". "Wazlaw" looks pretty German but if a German family had wanted to use that name, I think they would have opted for the German version "Wenzel" directly. Google: I could find some Polish references for "Wazlaw", though.

Bambas: There's no obvious meaning, I am afraid.


----------



## robin74

Jana337 said:


> I could find some Polish references for "Wazlaw", though.


It would be "Wacław" in Polish


----------



## Maroseika

Jana337 said:


> I have never heard about him.
> 
> Is that your own transcription (e.g. from Russian)? The modern version of the name is "Václav".


 Thank you, Jana.
Surely, the writer I need is Václav Bambas.
Most unfortunate you have never heard of him, but now that I know due writing I have more chances to google him up.


----------



## Maroseika

Yes, here it is: http://kramerius.nkp.cz/kramerius/MShowPageDoc.do?id=676388&mcp=&idpi=12947008&author
Unfortunately, it's in Czeck...
Thank you again, Jana.


----------

